# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Si të krijoj një libër miqsh (guestbook)

## R2T

Pershendetje!

Jam i interesuar te krijoj nje Guest Book per faqe interneti, por nuk ja kam shume haberin. A mundet ndonjeri te me shpjegoje si krijohet? E di qe ka faqe interneti qe te japin guest book, por njekohesisht te mbytin me reklama. Nuk jam i interesuar ne to. 

Nese keni ndonje HTML Script apo dicka te ngjashme qe mund te shkruaj/kopjoj do ju isha mirnjohes. Asgje e vecante, dicka qe mund te mbaje 30-40 postime. 

FLMN

----------


## edspace

Librin e miqve (guestbook) mund ta marrësh falas dhe ke me qindra në internet por problemi është se ata nuk mund të bëhen vetëm me HTML por duhet të përdorin PERL, PHP, skedarë me tekst, ose database, në mënyrë që të funksionojnë automatikisht. Pra, duhet të kesh një sërvërin tënd personal që të lejojë pëdorimin e PHP/MySQL ose PERL ose ASP. Nqs ti ke një sërvër të tillë, mund të shkosh tek faqja më poshtë dhe do gjesh shumë skripte për librin e miqve, të ndara sipas gjuhëve dhe mund të gjesh një që u përshtatet kushteve të tua. 
http://www.hotscripts.com/cgi-bin/se...book&catid=all

Pothuajse të gjitha skriptet kanë informacion se si instalohen dhe përdoren, prandaj nuk besoj te kesh probleme. Gjithashtu shumica janë falas, dhe pa reklama. 

Nqs ti nuk ke një sërvër që lejon gjuhë programimi si PHP, CGI, ASP, atëherë e vetmja mënyrë për një guestbook, është që të përorësh një formular ose email që njerëzit të të dërgojnë komentet, dhe ti pastaj mund ti hedhesh në një faqe HTML, por kuptohet që kjo nuk mund të bëhet automatikisht. Pra duhet të ndryshosh faqen e guestbook, sa herë që një njeri të dërgon komente.

----------


## R2T

ed flmn per pergjigjen. e hapa linkun qe me dhe, shkarkova disa por nuk kam idene si ti inkuadroj ne faqen perkatese. Me sa duket qenka pak me e veshtire se sa mendova per te perdorur GuestBook. Serveri i lejon PHP, CGI dhe ASP po deri sa te mar vesh si te shkruaj guestbookun po kaloj tek formularet. Kuptohet qe dhe per to nuk kam shume njohuri. Mundesh te me tregosh ku mund te gjej me teper info per to?

flmn

----------


## edspace

Puna me formulare eshte e veshtire sepse, librin i miqve duhet te freskohet sa here qe nje njeri poston dicka te re dhe kjo do behet nga ty. Nqs serveri lejon PHP, atehere ti nuk ke nevoje te besh asgje dhe ben gjithcka kompjuteri. 

Gjeta nje program falas, me PHP qe nuk ka nevoje fare per database dhe i ruan komentet ne nje skedar ne server. Eshte shume i lehte per tu instaluar dhe per tu perdorur. 

- Shko tek kjo faqe :
http://www.aznlink.com/purpleyin/ind...?show=download

- Shkarkoje skedarin *PYG1.0.8.zip* ne kompjuter
- Beje unzip ne nje dosje me vete me emrin guestbook. 
- Futu ne serverin tend me FTP dhe hidhe te gjithe dosjen ne server
- Me programin e FTP, bej CHMOD keto skedare me 666
(01) badStrings.php 
(02) badWords.php 
(03) banned.php 
(04) db.php 
(05) deleted.php 
(06) fields.php 
(07) id.php 
(08) options.php 
(09) password.php 
(10) smilies.php 
(11) temp.default.php 

Zakonisht komanden CHMOD e gjen duke klikuar me butonin e djathte mbi nje skedar.

- Shko tek faqja: www.faqjatende.com/guestbook/admin.php dhe vendos nje fjalekalim per llogarine e administratorit. Aty mund te besh plot ndryshime te tjera, duke perfshire edhe gjuhen. 

Faqen per te shkruajtur nje koment ne librin e miqve e gjen tek www.faqjatende.com/guestbook/sign.php

Faqen per te lexuar e gjen tek 
www.faqjatende.com/guestbook/view.php

Nuk mund te kete instalim me te thjeshte se kaq. Ndiqi hapat me rradhe dhe nuk besoj te kesh probleme.

----------


## bregu26

Jungjatjeta eksperta!

Kisha nje lutje!
A eshte dikush nga ju qe mund te me ndihmoj ta krijoj nje "liber vizitoresh" pa php apo cgi!
Te jete fare i thjeshte, pra do ta krijoj nje formular, nga i cili te dhenat e vizitorit regjistrohen menjehere, mu ne ate faqe.
Mesiguri me duhet javascript, apo dhtml!
E pyeta google, dhe desh me mbyti me ato ofertat, te krijoj nje guestbook for free e ku ta di un....
Faliminderit paraprakisht!
Bregu

----------


## edspace

Bregu, 

Nuk mund të bëhet libri i miqve vetëm me HTML dhe JAVASCRIPT. Duhet patjetër të përdorësh një gjuhë programimi si PERL, PHP, ASP, etj që ke përmëndur edhe ti.

----------


## bregu26

Tung Edspace,

te falinderit shume per pergjigjen tende!
Megjithate isha mese i bindur se egziston nje mundesi me java script, ku programi merr shkresen e formularit dhe e memoron ne te njejten faqe, ose ne ndonje faqe tjeter, pa patur nevoje ti ruaj te dhenat diku tijeter (psh. cgi, etj)
Ju pershendes,
Bregu!

----------

